# Beelitz Heilstatten (Hitlers Hospital)



## UrbanX (Oct 3, 2012)

Beelitz Heilstatten is massive. It’s set over a whole district of the town. Moving around the site means crossing major roads, and even a live, very busy train station! Visted with the mighty Priority 7 (tour guide) and CovertUrbex 







Designed as a sanatorium near the turn of the 20th Century it was soon a key military hospital for the first world war. 






In that World War a guy named Adolf Hitler got shot in the leg at the battle of the Somme. He was bought here where he spent a couple of months recouperating. So while Mrs UrbanX went to visit some Berlin Museums Priority 7, Covert Urbex and myself decided to see some real history and visit the rooms where he stayed, and walk the corridors he walked (probably limped). 
















In 1945, Beelitz-Heilstätten was occupied by Soviet forces, and the complex remained a Soviet military hospital until 1995, well after the German reunification. In December 1990 Erich Honecker was admitted to Beelitz after being forced to resign as the head of the East German government.

Operating Theatre:










Following the Soviet withdrawal, attempts were made to privatize the complex, but they were not entirely successful. Some sections of the hospital remain in operation as a neurological rehabilitation center and as a center for research and care for victims of Parkinsons disease. The remainder of the complex, including the surgery, the psychiatric ward, and a rifle range, was abandoned in 2000.
















Just love the brickwork:





Some externals:










One building has been dubbed “The Bombed Pavilion” because err…it’s been bombed. It was just left, so trees have had some 60-70 years to cultivate on it’s roof!






I’m not sure if any onf you have the coffee table book “Beauty in Decay” (Great book) but the front cover of it was shot here. 





Here’s my way poorer effort  





Still, a beautiful staircase all the same. 





[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1ny_3A5LDA&hd=1[/ame]

Cheers for looking!


----------



## abel101 (Oct 3, 2012)

lovely photos again!
you never fail to amaze me mate!

good job!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 4, 2012)

Fantastic location and awesome shots as always!

The video is epic, your best one yet I think


----------



## strider8173 (Oct 4, 2012)

This place is awesome. Seems Europe has some damn good places.


----------



## Priority 7 (Oct 4, 2012)

This place is huge on a scale you can't truly imagine without seeing it in the flesh. My second visit and I still found a few shots here they are:































sadly it seems that the buildings deterioration is accelerating at an alarming rate tag graffiti adorns almost every wall which is a real shame. This was one a several explores in superb company (UrbanX and Covert Urbex)


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 4, 2012)

What an awesome place. I'll have to check the video later as I'm already late for work... Excellent report & photos both. Love the staircase shots


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 4, 2012)

Awesome shots dude!


----------



## night crawler (Oct 4, 2012)

Awsome work there guy's awasome.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 4, 2012)

Great shots there P7!


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 4, 2012)

*Much aceness!! Nice one you two...*


----------



## sploradora (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW!!!! great pics... awesome vid, thanks so much for sharing


----------



## Stussy (Oct 4, 2012)

Ahh I love this palce, hoping to do it next year! Brilliant pics for you both!


----------



## Priority 7 (Oct 4, 2012)

Stussy said:


> Ahh I love this palce, hoping to do it next year! Brilliant pics for you both!



The place has tours round the mens pavillion and bath house which are locked down pretty tight...I have been twice now Feb and Sept this year and the rate of deterioration is shickening (Wasn't sure if I should say shocking or sickening so combined the two) and thats my Sean Connery impression over with too  Best get there really quick to be honest


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 4, 2012)

Awesome video too - I've just watched it straight from getting home


----------



## Jet48 (Oct 4, 2012)

Great find Thanks for the history and shots


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 4, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> Fantastic location and awesome shots as always!
> 
> The video is epic, your best one yet I think



Cheers dude 

Took me ages, I'm getting slower in my old age! Plus I had to edit the Linkin Park track too, it's normally only 3 1/2 mins, but I needed it 5 mins long!


----------



## GEMTX (Oct 4, 2012)

The STATE knows what is best for you,Ya?


----------



## mrtoby (Oct 5, 2012)

stunning, good work


----------

